# Oracle Steam temp sensor error



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

I have a Sage Oracle with a faulty milk temp sensor. The machine was showing the ERR message and wouldn't function even after resetting. I took the wand housing off and pulled the wire connected to the sensor and played about with it a bit and it came back on. Any slight movement shows the error message again.

1. Anyone know an easy fix for this issue based on experience. Is it just a faulty wire?

2. Any other company that people have used apart from Coffee Classics for repairs? Not keen on posting the machine to have it fixed and the call out charge for 30mins diagnosis is 130 or so.


----------

